# i can kind of understand this..



## creature (Jan 28, 2016)

*Police kick in opera singer's door after confusing singing with screaming*

*By Daniel Uria | Updated Jan. 27, 2016 at 4:47 PM Follow @oddnewsupi*


*




*

*Amsterdam police mistakenly kicked in the door of an opera singer who was singing along with a recording in his home after neighbors reported "terrifying screams" coming from the building.Photo by Politie Amsterdam Zuid-Buitenveldert/Facebook*

Police in Amsterdam mistakenly kicked in the door of a local opera singer after residents called in reports of a man screaming.

Amsterdam Police shared a photo of the door to their Facebook page after responding to reports of "terrifying screams" coming from the home in the Zuid-Buitenveldert district.

Netherlands Times reported that police confirmed what they believed to be screams of agony when they arrived and began to knock on the door of the opera singer's home.

The singer did not hear the knocks and was unaware anyone was at the door until it was kicked in. Police found him singing along to a song while wearing headphones.

"In the end, the [police] colleagues, the tipster and the resident had a real laugh about the incident," police said.

-----------

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/01...g-with-screaming/7261453926197/?spt=sec&or=on


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 28, 2016)

You just hate opera, don't you?


----------



## Mankini (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know who could listen to these singers and not become an opera fan.
@voodoochile76, is that dude singing castrato? Seriously, where are his juevos?


----------



## creature (Jan 28, 2016)

well.. it's just the parts where they sing that i can't fucking stand..


----------



## Mankini (Jan 28, 2016)

I met him once at a bar in Minsk. He was into his cups (prosecco and oj, if memory serves), and told me something to the effect of " well, van gogh cut off his ear for the sake of art, ...sooooo, why not."..............lol


----------



## creature (Jan 28, 2016)

oh shit.


----------



## Tude (Jan 28, 2016)

hehe - I have caught myself doing a little tune with focused running or walking to somewhere with earpods on and realize, voops! - there's someone behind me hehe.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 27, 2016)

Why didn't they kick it at the lock?


----------

